# Lily



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for all the kind words about Lily and her derby win. She was a very good girl and basically made no mistakes, which is what it takes to win most derbies. I’ve been working on her line manners quite a bit lately and that made a big difference. Two of her littermates we’re also running. A sister was doing very well up until the last bird and ended up with a jam. A brother went out in the third series but that dog already has a Derby win and another placement.
We will be running one or two more Derby’s this fall and then probably going to the national derby championship in Sedalia Missouri. Already booked an Airbnb and I know they need a lot of help at the event.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations on Lily’s win! I don’t think I properly congratulated you on the other thread, but I know a lot of hard work went into that. Well deserved!


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats to you and Lily!


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Congrats to you and Lilly!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

SRW said:


> Thanks for all the kind words about Lily and her derby win. She was a very good girl and basically made no mistakes, which is what it takes to win most derbies. I’ve been working on her line manners quite a bit lately and that made a big difference. Two of her littermates we’re also running. A sister was doing very well up until the last bird and ended up with a jam. A brother went out in the third series but that dog already has a Derby win and another placement.
> We will be running one or two more Derby’s this fall and then probably going to the national derby championship in Sedalia Missouri. Already booked an Airbnb and I know they need a lot of help at the event.


Congratulations!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations to Lily and you! Lots of good training and hard work pay off. Hope you continue doing great and make it to the Nationals!!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Congrats to you & Lily! Would love to see photos of her in action if you have any


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Ffcmm said:


> Congrats to you & Lily! Would love to see photos of her in action if you have any


I don’t know if anyone took any photos of her running or not. I know I didn’t, always leave my phone in the truck.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats! She looks intense even when she's just posing.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

In the open Jake head near perfect marks in the first series then crashed and burned on the land blind. Pretty much the same story in the Amateur.
Lily was in the amateur as well, I’m sure the youngest dog by far. She got the flyer and quickly than the middle stand out after a small hunt. I lined her up in the long retired to to the right. It was down a fairly steep hill, across a pond and then another 50 yards or so on a side hill. She took a great initial line as she went out of site going down the hill. Next time I saw her she was back at the Middle bird so I called her in. Then I noticed she had a bird. I wasn’t too happy about that, it should not of been there and it rewarded her for switching. Found out when I got back to the gallery that she had fallen going downhill, did a couple somersaults. When she stood up she saw the stand out gun and took off running 90° off her original line. She had not intended to switch and would’ve likely got the bird that she not fallen. Glad she was not hurt glad she was being good.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Great picture, Congratulations to you both


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Congratulations! Glad you had a good weekend.


----------



## Goldenblitz (Feb 8, 2021)

SRW said:


> Thanks for all the kind words about Lily and her derby win. She was a very good girl and basically made no mistakes, which is what it takes to win most derbies. I’ve been working on her line manners quite a bit lately and that made a big difference. Two of her littermates we’re also running. A sister was doing very well up until the last bird and ended up with a jam. A brother went out in the third series but that dog already has a Derby win and another placement.
> We will be running one or two more Derby’s this fall and then probably going to the national derby championship in Sedalia Missouri. Already booked an Airbnb and I know they need a lot of help at the event.


Congratulations. That’s a huge accomplishment. Thank you, too, for your advice/wisdom you share for those of us just starting in Field/Hunt events. Much appreciated.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice, good job and congratulations.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Congratulations Stan!! Lily is a beautiful girl and she looks super focused - like she's already on to her next derby! Sorry about Jake (I still only have a golden, so I am always hoping that he's gonna be as spectacular as Lily!)... Thank you for inspiring younger members like myself to get interested in field training 😊


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

So far there are two of Lily's litter going to the Derby National. Another is qualified and might go. A fourth is in a derby tomorrow and again the next weekend. If she qualifies there could be 4 out of the litter of 7 running. The other 3 have not entered any derbies.


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

Congrats! That also sounds like one talented litter of pups.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Congrats !!!! Nice work !


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Scary about the somersaults! Glad she wasn't hurt.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations! Wonderful hearing about your success!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

PalouseDogs said:


> Scary about the somersaults! Glad she wasn't hurt.


Kind of glad I couldn't see it. She runs fast and reckless every time. As soon as she sees water she launches herself. Why wait to get to the shore? It's all very stylish and entertaining but worrisome as well.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So glad you're sharing this. Congrats!


----------

